# Wine Kit Yeast



## Cervantes (14/3/16)

I've just bought a wine kit and am going to give wine making a go.

I know that with beer kits the general advice is to ditch the yeast pack from under the can lid and use a decent yeast.

Does this also apply to wine kit yeast?

Second question is regarding fermentation temperatures. The kit says ferment above 20 deg C. Would I be alright fermenting along side my ales at 18 deg C?

Any other tips and trick for a new wine maker?

Thanks


----------



## Cervantes (15/3/16)

Bump.

Anyone?

Looking to make this tomorrow...................


----------



## GalBrew (15/3/16)

Winemakers don't seem to care as much about yeast selection as brewers. I would go with the kit yeast (as long as the pitching rate is ok). Just make sure you use some yeast nutrient and even better some go-ferm. There is a good wine making guide at Morebeer's wine site morewine.com, I would download and read it asap.


----------



## Cervantes (15/3/16)

Thanks for that. Will head there now.........

Wow they recommend re hydrating the wine yeast at 40 deg C.


----------

